
Show HN: React Jobs - tilt
https://www.react-jobs.com/
======
ruler88
This is cool, I like having targeted domain expertise in job search.

I'd say these days it is important to have salary transparency
([http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2016/07/salary-
transparency/](http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2016/07/salary-transparency/))

The market for hiring good engineers is so competitive that most posts w/o
transparency will likely be ignored.

~~~
rafapaez
Salary transparency, remote work, open source, great startup culture - these
are a must nowadays and you can find Startups with these qualities here:
[http://www.TransparentStartups.com](http://www.TransparentStartups.com)

------
ryanchartrand
If you're looking for React work, we're hiring too :)
[http://x-team.com/join](http://x-team.com/join)

